# 420 efi trouble



## HoNdAnAsTyRIDdEr09 (Aug 26, 2009)

I just got this bike on a trade 2008model

It has 4 long blinks

An 1 short blink

I need help please


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

You download the manual for it. I'm guessing it's an ES model


----------

